# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie's #shutdownquestions on twitter

## tsai3904

He started it with this tweet and it seems to be picking up:

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## TaftFan

http://twitchy.com/2013/09/28/will-c...downquestions/

----------


## malkusm

Who will enforce Daylight Savings Time?
Who will water down my child's education?
Who will keep me from doing heroin?
Who will bail out the banks?

----------


## kathy88

Gotcha Mal....

----------

